# Video Chat on iChat doesn't work



## Jerrin89

Hi, Im using iChat 4 for mac os x 
whenever i try to connect to another person for a video chat, that person will accept, and then the program will tell me that i was not able to ocnnect because i did not accept the invitation.
any help?


----------



## Canerican

Are you doing it through a router? If you are try switching ports (6969 works for me).

The way to do this is to go into iChat, log out of your account, select preferences, go to accounts, server settings, and switch the port.

Someone said that the program Adium works better for this, but I am not sure, as I have never tried the program (which is free and supports AIM and MSN messenger) It might be worth a shot.


----------



## Jerrin89

i changed port to 6969 but video still doesnt work
thanks tho for suggestion
anybody else?


----------



## sinclair_tm

well, 1st of all, ichat4 isn't even out yet, the latest is 3.1.8, so what version are you really running? also, what kind of mac are you using? what kind of camera? what kind of account and computer is the person you are trying to chat with have? what kind of internet connection is it?


----------



## Jerrin89

well, 1st of all, ichat4 isn't even out yet, the latest is 3.1.8, so what version are you really running? also, what kind of mac are you using? what kind of camera? what kind of account and computer is the person you are trying to chat with have? what kind of internet connection is it?

sorry about the misinformation
ichat 3.1.8
macbook 2.16 ghz 1 gb ram 120 gb hard drive os x 10
using the isight on the macbook as the camera
im using an aim account through ichat and my partner is using aim on windows
i use a dsl connection via netgear router and my friend has a cable connection


----------



## sinclair_tm

what happens when they send you an invite? ichat seems to be rather picky when connecting to windows aim clients. it so far works the best with the actual aim client, and not any of the other multi-client apps, like trillian and adium. with my brother, i found that video only worked if he invited me. but every once in a while, it'd only work if i invited him. its a bug of ichat. yes, apple says its compatible with aim, but personal experience says its not all peaches and cream. i hope ichat4 fixes this.


----------

